# 5 Month old German Shepherd



## jwoo808 (Sep 27, 2008)

Evening ladies and gents. I recently got a five month old, female German Shepherd puppy. The problem, in fact began when we first got her. She had been kept in her pen along with her mother and father up until now, she hasn't been leashed trained at all (While trying to get her in the car, her previous owners put a leash on her, needless to say she want berserk.) Since she hasn't had much human contact aside from her owners she is very skittish. When we actually managed to get her in the car and into our place she keeps her distance and when we try to get closer she runs away. It seems like the only time she ever allows me to pet her is when she has no where else to go and as soon as I touch her she drops to the ground and stays there. 

What do I do? Any information would help out! Thanks so much for your time!


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

jwoo808 said:


> Evening ladies and gents. I recently got a five month old, female German Shepherd puppy. The problem, in fact began when we first got her. She had been kept in her pen along with her mother and father up until now, she hasn't been leashed trained at all (While trying to get her in the car, her previous owners put a leash on her, needless to say she want berserk.) Since she hasn't had much human contact aside from her owners she is very skittish. When we actually managed to get her in the car and into our place she keeps her distance and when we try to get closer she runs away. It seems like the only time she ever allows me to pet her is when she has no where else to go and as soon as I touch her she drops to the ground and stays there.
> 
> What do I do? Any information would help out! Thanks so much for your time!


This is quite normal given her previous situation.

You're going to need to take baby steps with her everyday, and have the patience of a saint 

Start from scratch as if she were 9 weeks and crate train her, this will help her to feel safe and secure while she settles in, and will also help you to house/toilet train her.

She needs to get used to being around humans so go slowly with this, you need to build up her trust. Don't force any interaction, let her come to you when she feels like it.

To begin with she might find direct eye contact intimidating, so again go slowly with this.

To help build up her trust and make her comfortable with eye contact, fill up several bowls with treats, and place a bowl in each room of your house that she has access to.

Whenever she tries to interact with you even if it is just a few seconds glance throw her a treat. It's also a good idea to keep some dry food in your pockets, or wear a treats pouch, so that you can have her take a treat from your hand when she's close enough.

If her body language tells you she is relaxed; tail not too low or tucked in, head level (not down), ears relaxed, mouth relaxed, then throw her a toy and see if she will let you play with her.

Initially with all your interactions, keep your body movements calm.

Be very patient it could take her a few months to settle properly.

As I mentioned earlier, start afresh, and train her as if she were 9 weeks.


----------



## jwoo808 (Sep 27, 2008)

I was wondering if you had any advice on the leash issue as well?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

i'd just like to add. i agree 100% with the above post..and german shepherds,when they've gained your trust are very intelligent and make for a lifetime friend.good luck...have you any pictures,cos i've a soft spot for them


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

My m8 got a pup years ago from a dodgy place...the pup wasnt socialised wat so ever...as soon as my m8 and i touched her , her little jaw dropped...and she shook like a leaf.

needless to say i ended up wiv her for awile.... she seemed to stick wiv my old girl becoz she looked like her mum...so wiv that i took my old girl over to my mums wile i gained her trust.

she sat in the dark part of my kitchen for at least a good number of days....i left her to it... eventually the food got the better of her wen we was eating.... she started to approach us...ild give her a little pat and speak calmly to her.... she would stay for a couple of minutes and then run back into the kitchen.

i will add, she got way better each day, i watched her tail wag gradually, then she started to lick us...and it went from there.

but it was all down to her, i let her approach us and didnt push it, she turned out a lovely puppy, very very intellignt to .


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

As a GSD owner of 25 years I can say that this breed are extremely intelligent, and once bonded with their owner will walk to the ends of the earth to please you.

I would strongly recommend that you enroll her in a training class which will help to socialise her i.e. interact with both other dogs and strangers. The trainer will work with you to address any issues.

Behaviour problems can be tackled in many ways, and what works for one dog may not work for another, so be patient and she will reward you a thousand fold


----------

